
A Gas Station Designed by Frank Lloyd Wright - dnetesn
http://www.slate.com/blogs/atlas_obscura/2015/12/15/in_1927_frank_lloyd_wright_designed_a_gas_station_it_was_finally_built_in.html
======
WalterBright
I'm partial to Bomber Gas myself:

[http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2968](http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2968)
[http://www.warbirdinformationexchange.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.p...](http://www.warbirdinformationexchange.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=34371)

I used to drive miles out of my way to buy gas there.

------
mcphage
The Buffalo station was built, a few years ago...

